# Student Mental Illness Lifeline



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 12, 2013)

*Student Mental Illness Lifeline*
Retrieved March 12, 2013

SMILe was formed in 2008 after its founder discovered that she was not the only one suffering in (relative) silence through University with mental illness. Students she talked to felt their universities didn't want to admit their students were 'unhappy', especially in the long term, and that as students their vulnerability was overlooked.

One of the worst parts of mental illness is that it is so emotionally draining that looking and fighting for the help and support you need becomes almost impossible. SMILe was set up to make finding the right information and help easier. It is built on careful research and the personal experiences of mental illness sufferers from several universities.


----------

